

Ethereum for normal devs - MichaelAO
http://softwareconfidence.com/?p=211

======
MichaelAO
Good account of Ethereum that cuts through some of the abstraction. I thought
his comments towards the end were particularly compelling:

"I went to this hackathon expecting to learn about a “better bitcoin”, but
pretty soon I started to think that this is in fact a re-envisioning of the
internet, where centralized servers are replaced by a network of peers, urls
are replaced by addresses on the blockchain, http is replaced by a low-latency
torrent protocol (its called Swarm), and websites are replaced by distributed
apps. No individual owns this kind of network, nobody controls it. That seems
to me to be the vision."

